# Wanted downpipe and y pipe cats !



## Paddygtr (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi guys I'm buying y pipe cats £400 

Downpipe cats £1050 

I pay for postage too . Pm me if you have any for sale . 

If you have downpipes and ypipe cats il pay £1500 for them. 

Trusted buyer ask anyone on the forums My names Paddy


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You need to register as a trader and contribute.


----------

